# SawStop - It works!



## larryc (Apr 1, 2010)

This morning coming down the stairs to my shop I twisted my ankle and ended up on my butt (Great start for April 1st).
A while later while nursing my sore ankle I started to cut up some curly maple for pen blanks when suddenly WHAM!!! Evidently while shifting my weight to ease my ankle I inadvertently touched the saw blade and triggered the safety mechanism. Of course the brake was ruined (which SawStop says they will replace when I send in the triggered one) and damaged the blade that I have been told can be resharpened as good as new. 
The only injury that I sustained was a slight groove (that didn't even bleed) on the end of my left forefinger and a nick on my fingernail that can be repaired with a nail file.
I want to thank SawStop for making this technology available, (and my wife who after seeing the SS video in November 2009 said, "That's your Christmas present").


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 1, 2010)

Now THAT's a story with a moral :"Let you wife buy you great gifts"

AND a happy ending: Still ten Fingers-all WHOLE!!!

Thanks for the happy news!!!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 1, 2010)

Glad to hear it works and wasn't any worse!!


----------



## TomW (Apr 1, 2010)

Every time I stand at my SawStop, I'm thankful for SWMBO.
Tom


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 1, 2010)

YOu would think such a device would come standard on saws, least I think it should.  Good for the wife picking it up for you would of been making an entirely different post


----------



## jskeen (Apr 1, 2010)

Larry;  Glad to hear it worked for you and you got out unharmed, could have been ugly.  

HOWEVER:  and I'm probably going to start a major S**tstorm with this, I DO NOT want the government, The FDA's import regulatory agency, saw manufacturers, or anybody else TELLING me that I HAVE to pay out several hundred more dollars for a new table saw so that it can have a device installed in it to protect me from the results of my own incompetence!  If I want to buy one, I know where to get it, If I choose to operate it without any safety devices and remove any various and sundry appendages, that's my privilege.  I work, pay my own medical insurance, and would prefer to buy my toys with or without whatever safety devices I choose.  

There, I said it,  I feel better now.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome story, it's an amazing product. 
That helps keep you in the "10 digit" club!:biggrin:


----------



## Padre (Apr 1, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> Awesome story, it's an amazing product.
> That helps keep you in the "10 digit" club!:biggrin:


I too am the benefactor of the Sawstop technology.  After I thought I had recuperated from my legs being shattered I went out and fired the SS up, and one of my knees buckled, and you know the rest.  I will always love to be a member of the "10 digit" club!

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## bubbatww (Apr 1, 2010)

Thats great, glad you are ok. How loud of a noise does it make when the blade locks up? Never seen one in person.


----------



## mick (Apr 1, 2010)

Larry, I'm glad your better half picks out your Christmas presents. Your ten fingers makes the Saw stop worth every penny!


----------



## Padre (Apr 1, 2010)

It gets your attention, but it doesn't scare you.  Not as loud as dropping a good size piece of 2x4 on the ground.  It's more of a POP, then all is quiet.


----------



## Wheaties (Apr 1, 2010)

Not to hi-jack the thread, but...

For those of you with a SS, do you find yourself less cautious knowing you have that "insurance"? I know I am very very cautious using my regular saw. I feel like I could get a little too sure if I had a SS.


----------



## drGeek (Apr 1, 2010)

As an er doc, in thirty years I have seen lots of tablesaw injuries.  None have had the guard on!  I don't have a sawstop, but I really, really, really, would like one.  I'm in favor of the feds making it mandatory.  The extra cost wouldn't  be very much, and the fingers are worth it....
You guys who have SawStops are fortunate.
The technology and invention is amazing IMHO!!
Be safe and Happy Easter.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 1, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Larry; Glad to hear it worked for you and you got out unharmed, could have been ugly.
> 
> HOWEVER: and I'm probably going to start a major S**tstorm with this, I DO NOT want the government, The FDA's import regulatory agency, saw manufacturers, or anybody else TELLING me that I HAVE to pay out several hundred more dollars for a new table saw so that it can have a device installed in it to protect me from the results of my own incompetence! If I want to buy one, I know where to get it, If I choose to operate it without any safety devices and remove any various and sundry appendages, that's my privilege. I work, pay my own medical insurance, and would prefer to buy my toys with or without whatever safety devices I choose.
> 
> There, I said it, I feel better now.


 
I'm not going to flame you because I agree completely!
Having said that though, I could see where having one at work might be enough to convince the Insurance company to cut us a break ... who knows ... it might pay for itself over a few years. Of course if it is activated, it's already paid for itself!!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 1, 2010)

Glad it wasn't worse, but I'll continue to keep all my fingers by not operating my saw when I'm injured. It's just a good common sense solution to the problem.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Apr 1, 2010)

This was MUCH better than the "Hot Dog" they use in the demo's.


----------



## Padre (Apr 1, 2010)

Wheaties said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but...
> 
> For those of you with a SS, do you find yourself less cautious knowing you have that "insurance"? I know I am very very cautious using my regular saw. I feel like I could get a little too sure if I had a SS.



Not at all.  I am always super cautious around my saw, Sawstop or or not.


----------



## Padre (Apr 1, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Glad it wasn't worse, but I'll continue to keep all my fingers by not operating my saw when I'm injured. It's just a good common sense solution to the problem.



Yes, I agree, but what about a lapse? A not seen object on the floor?  Even a sneeze?


----------



## Oldwagon (Apr 1, 2010)

Glad to hear all is well.That is one great saw. Todd


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 1, 2010)

Padre said:


> Yes, I agree, but what about a lapse? A not seen object on the floor?  Even a sneeze?



Don't know about you, but I make sure the floor is clear before I turn my saw on. And my body gives me plenty of warning before a sneeze.

I learned from my dad how to operate tools. And he drilled into my head when to not even approach them. I hurt my hand a couple months ago shoveling snow. For a month I didn't even enter my shop because I knew that it was too dangerous to turn a tool on. It was my off hand and not a bad injury, but could have cause just enough of a distraction to cause a worse injury. I also don't allow more than one dog in the shop and prefer LOML not to enter while a tool is on also.

Sawstop is a nice idea, although I would like to know if they simply could make the blade drop down instead of the break which destroys the blade (sorry I'm not buying the can be resharpened bit as the break is slamming into the blade with enough force to break the bonds on the carbide) and I also understood that the action basically melted the aluminum onto the blade also), but awareness on all tools has been just as effective for the last 20 years for me. 


Now a philips screwdriver stop, that I would buy. I can't count the number of times I've stabbed myself with one.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 1, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Sawstop is a nice idea, although I would like to know if they simply could make the blade drop down instead of the break which destroys the blade (sorry I'm not buying the can be resharpened bit as the break is slamming into the blade with enough force to break the bonds on the carbide) and I also understood that the action basically melted the aluminum onto the blade also), but awareness on all tools has been just as effective for the last 20 years for me.
> 
> 
> Now a philips screwdriver stop, that I would buy. I can't count the number of times I've stabbed myself with one.


 

I have asked that same question many times and have not gotten a good enough answer. Have the blade drop down and also turn the saw off. Why does it have to destroy the blade. The only thing I could come up with is it is a double failsafe situation. But my way would be too. Bladeguards are not just for show.


----------



## Old Lar (Apr 1, 2010)

I have three finger nails on one finger where a saw blade split my finger,  the good part is the finger still works.  A dumb move on my part.
I know the rule here is if there isn't a picture it didn't happen, but I just received a picture from my brother who a week ago sawed through two fingers while cutting a small piece of wood.  It makes me queasy to see it.  One was cut half way through and the other, three quarters.  I'm sure he would have liked to have a SS or rethought his cut before he started.
No matter how hard one works at it, accidents happen.
My .02 worth.


----------



## KD5NRH (Apr 1, 2010)

jskeen said:


> I DO NOT want the government, The FDA's import regulatory agency, saw manufacturers, or anybody else TELLING me that I HAVE to pay out several hundred more dollars for a new table saw



Exactly; I would probably already own a SawStop if it hadn't been for their efforts to get the system mandated on all saws.  Of course, they claimed they were just trying to make everybody safer, but the ridiculous licensing fees told the real story.


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 1, 2010)

KD5NRH said:


> Exactly; I would probably already own a SawStop if it hadn't been for their efforts to get the system mandated on all saws. Of course, they claimed they were just trying to make everybody safer, but the ridiculous licensing fees told the real story.


 
I agree, I don't won't the goverment involved in anything else



Old Lar said:


> I have three finger nails on one finger where a saw blade split my finger, the good part is the finger still works. A dumb move on my part.
> I know the rule here is if there isn't a picture it didn't happen, but I just received a picture from my brother who a week ago sawed through two fingers while cutting a small piece of wood. It makes me queasy to see it. One was cut half way through and the other, three quarters. I'm sure he would have liked to have a SS or rethought his cut before he started.
> No matter how hard one works at it, accidents happen.
> My .02 worth.


 

I also agree that accidents happen, I have been very lucky more than once. The older I get the more I think about things like this (lot longer to heal) and maybe just have more time to make a jig or holder to do smaller cuts. I made a vacuum fence to do some of them--before I probably wouldn't have taken the time to make one.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Apr 2, 2010)

This all reminds me of an old joke. A Marine and a soldier were, let's say at the urinal. They both finish and the Soldier heads for the door as the marine washes his hands...The marine looks up and says, "Hey! In the Marines, they teach us to wash our hands after we pee." To which the Soldier replied, "In the Army they teach us not to pee on our hands."

I too was taught to never use power tools injured or recoverying from injury. I was also taught that I can never take my eye off of the blade. I was taught to not injure myself on power tools

I know that accidents happen, but all accidents are preventable.

SawStop is a great idea, but bad practically. I agree that you would tend to lower your guard just a bit. You may not realize it, but you do. What happens if you use a standard saw with that same lowered guard. Shortcuts never lead to success.

That's my 2 cents!


----------



## capcrnch (Apr 2, 2010)

One of my friends fell onto his sawblade (table leg broke and as he went to catch it, he did wrong) and slammed his forearm into it with some pretty good force. I ran over, thinking that I was going to have to pick up his arm in one hand, him in the other and bring them to the hospital.
It did its job though. He had a slight scratch on his arm that had a minor amount of blood, but it was very minor.
Impressive tool for sure.

He sent the brake and the blade back to sawstop and they replaced both at no charge to him!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2010)

A big Yahoo. Cheapest blade you ever destroyed. Reward yourself with a really really good one. That is great news, really nice to read about preventing bad things from happening.


----------



## KD5NRH (Apr 2, 2010)

ROOKIETURNER said:


> This all reminds me of an old joke. A Marine and a soldier were, let's say at the urinal. They both finish and the Soldier heads for the door as the marine washes his hands...The marine looks up and says, "Hey! In the Marines, they teach us to wash our hands after we pee." To which the Soldier replied, "In the Army they teach us not to pee on our hands."



That gives me an idea; I'll just patent the process of not sticking fingers into a saw blade.  I'll be expecting royalty payments from each of you every time you use my system to avoid injury.


----------



## KD5NRH (Apr 2, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Now a philips screwdriver stop, that I would buy. I can't count the number of times I've stabbed myself with one.



Need one for flatheads too; they're much more prone to slip out of the screw and do a grazing dig.


----------



## grub32 (Apr 2, 2010)

I am not a fan of MAKING everyone put these on ALL saws...Personal responsibility in my opinion...I dont want to start a debate...I have had saw blade accidents and will do everything in my power to get one this year so I can continue living with all my fingers.

It is an amazing technology. 

Ohh...Here is something that I think is interesting to ponder....When volvo created the 3 point seat belt, they let all auto manufacturers use the patent at NO CHARGE to make everyone safer...That kind of stuff doesnt happen anymore...


Grub


----------



## TomW (Apr 2, 2010)

Wheaties said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but...
> 
> For those of you with a SS, do you find yourself less cautious knowing you have that "insurance"? I know I am very very cautious using my regular saw. I feel like I could get a little too sure if I had a SS.



Absolutely not!  I'm sure I'm MORE CAUTIOUS.  If you cut your finger, SWMBO would be sympathetic and caring.   If you cause the SawStop to fire, the wrath will descend.

Tom


----------



## fernhills (Apr 2, 2010)

With my luck something would malfunction, and zzzippp.  Carl


----------



## glycerine (Apr 2, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Don't know about you, but I make sure the floor is clear before I turn my saw on. And my body gives me plenty of warning before a sneeze.
> 
> I learned from my dad how to operate tools. And he drilled into my head when to not even approach them. I hurt my hand a couple months ago shoveling snow. For a month I didn't even enter my shop because I knew that it was too dangerous to turn a tool on. It was my off hand and not a bad injury, but could have cause just enough of a distraction to cause a worse injury. I also don't allow more than one dog in the shop and prefer LOML not to enter while a tool is on also.
> 
> ...


 
OUCH!  Sounds like you needed a drill stop!:biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

glycerine said:


> OUCH!  Sounds like you needed a drill stop!:biggrin:



On a couple occasions I needed a DadStop......:redface:


----------



## andyk (Apr 5, 2010)

In Europe the government is heavily involved in tool design. You can NOT buy a tablesaw with an arbor long enough for a dado blade, and riving knives are also mandatory in the design and manufacture of saws. A large percentage of TS accidents are due to kick back, the riving knife helps prevent that, no dado blade also stops a lot of people forgetting the size of the blade coming out the end of the board.


----------

